# 24h gegen (Brust)Krebs in Davos



## bike4life.ch (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Alle Jahre wieder... suche ich Fahrerinnen für das 24h-Rennen in Davos am 26./27. Juni 2010.
Wir fahren jetzt schon das 3.Jahr mit und wollen unser Charityprojekt weiter ausbauen.
bike4life.ch ist ein Mountainbiketeam aus Brustkrebspatientinnen und FreundInnen, die auf diese Weise Werbung machen wollen, für die positive Wirkung von Sport in der Krebstherapie.

Hier könnt Ihr mehr über uns erfahren: http://www.bike4life.ch 

Kennt Ihr (Brust-)Krebsbetroffene, die Lust auf 24h Spass beim schönsten 24h-Rennen im deutschsprachigen Raum haben? Ziel wäre ein 8-10er Team aus Betroffenen!!! 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Bärbel

@bergradlerin: ...wie sieht's aus dieses Jahr???






bike4life.ch beim Eigerbike 2009


----------



## tantemucki (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ja sowas blödes, ich würde unheimlich gerne mitfahren, aber ich fahr genau an diesem Wochenende den 24h in München... 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich garantiert dabei! 
Wünsche Euch viel Spass und gute Beine 

Angie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muecke3210 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

super Projekt, wie ich finde!!!
Da ich nicht Betroffene bin, kann ich bei euch wohl nicht mitfahren. 
Aber Interesse an eurem Projekt habe ich dennoch.

Gruß
Nina


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Februar 2010)

Muss mal mit Claudia reden, ich denke, wir sind diesmal zumindest vor Ort. Die Sache an sich ist es wert. Ich selbst bin ja ein klassisches Beispiel für "marode, aber unkaputtbar"... 

Teilnehmen? Hm... Wir starten ja am 20.6. in Kirchzarten (wenn mit meinen Therapien und dem Training alles gut geht, das natürlich immer vorausgesetzt!), da kommt ein 24h-Rennen eine Woche später nicht wirklich gut. Ein Kennenlernen und eine Ehrenrunde wäre aber toll.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Februar 2010)

Update: Claudia fände es gut, wenn ich dabei wäre und würde auch gleich die Betreuung stemmen.  Hm...


----------



## bike4life.ch (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja super! Jetzt sind schon 4 Betroffen im Team! Und Stress wegen der Runden muss sich ja eh keiner machen! Hauptsache dabeisein und Spass haben!
Habt Ihr noch eine Idee, wo ich Fahrerinnen suchen könnte?

Lg, Baerbel


----------



## contesssa (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, wie eng seht ihr denn die betroffenen Körperteile? Habe das ganze auch schon 8 Jahre hinter mir, bin also auch aus dem Nachsorgeprogramm raus. War auch nicht Brustkrebs....
Das Anliegen finde ich richtig gut, mir selbst hat damals der Sport sehr viel gegeben, auch wenn das Biken eigentlich zunächst eine Notlösung war, weil meine Primärsportart angeblich nicht mehr ging. Ärzte!?! Hab trotzdem damit weiter gemacht, aber aufs Biken könnte ich definitiv nicht mehr  verzichten.
Wenn es also passt, könnte ich dabei sein.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Februar 2010)

Och, ich bin ja auch nicht wirklich Brustkrebsbetroffene (wenn auch unter engmaschiger Beobachtung). Bis 1995/1996 hatte ich Knochenkrebs (mittels OPs, Chemo und Bestrahlungen nachhaltig geheilt), jetzt ein fleißig in die Leber metastasierendes Dünndarmkarzinoid, das mir auch die Pulmonalklappe schon ruiniert hat (seit zwei Jahren OPs, Chemo, Embolisation, dennoch wohl nicht heilbar). Ich denke, die Tatsache als solche zählt. Oder Bärbel?

Dabeisein wäre schön, wenngleich natürlich die Tagesform bei Akutkranken eine große Rolle spielt. Ist halt so, wenn man krank ist. Aber nachdem hier "Profis" im Spiel sind, wird auch das Wissen und das Verständnis da sein. Und damit fühle ich mich dann auch wohl. Wäre es ein Team aus Gesunden, wäre ich natürlich nicht so vermessen, dabeisein zu wollen. Man will ja das Team nicht hängen lassen oder enttäuschen durch schlechte Leistung etc.


----------



## bike4life.ch (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Sorry, dass ich erst so spät antworte.
Das Projekt bike4life.ch hat primär Spenden
für Brustkrebsselbsthilfegruppen gesammelt. Seit November gibt es jetzt einen Verein bike4life und unser Ziel ist es, auf die positive Wirkung von Sport in der Krebsvorsorge und Therapie hinzuweisen. Deshalb ist es auch völlig egal wie und wann Ihr betroffen seid/ward. Es ist einfach super, wenn Ihr mitmacht. Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja so eine Plattform für Betroffene.
Beim Rennen geht es sicher nur ums Dabeisein und je nach Leistungswunsch/-vermögen bleibt im 8-10erTeam ja genug Spielraum.

Gruss
Baerbel


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Dann wäre ich gern dabei.


----------



## bike4life.ch (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt sind es noch etwas mehr als 6 Wochen bis zum 24h-Rennen und die Teams sind angemeldet.

Wir werden in Davos in jeder der 4 Kategorien starten. Im "grossen" (6-10er) Team sind noch Plätze frei und 2 weitere (Brust)krebsbetroffene Fahrerinnen wären super!

Bist Du betroffen? Oder kennst Du jemanden?

Dann melde Dich unter www.bike4life.ch oder [email protected] 

Liebe Grüsse

Bärbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

